# A couple from last night



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Got a 20" smallie, 21" wiper, and fat 14" largemouth all on a perch colored rattletrap last night.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice fish!! I have been thinking of adding a few wipers just for the added challenge on ultra lite tackle. What size pond do you have? Also love that smallie, our favorite fish. We are headed to Ontario in June on a beautiful smallmouth lake. Can't wait!!

Willy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Willy,

My pond is a half acre. Bob Lusk recommended stocking them to keep a surprise school of gizzard shad in check...they worked and very few shad remain. Those wipers fight harder than any fish I've ever caught, grow really fast, love pellets, and are simple to manage...the perfect pond fish IMO. 

Ontario has some awesome smallmouth lakes. Where are you heading?


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

[email protected], I live in eastern ohio about 8 miles from the Ohio River. We have hit schools of Hybrids in the river on occasion and it is a blast. Your right, they can pull real hard. Our location in Ontario is about 70 miles northeast of Saulte Ste Marie. Small lake but it has some real nice smallies!! Also the occasional walleye which is usually 25" +. Not many of them but when you get one it is a dandy.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish Ryan!! I started feeding my guys Tuesday night and the Hybrids were the only ones interested, last night I had a handful of perch and a few gills and I cant wait to get out tonight to see what comes up. Im still feeding with the PGFC, what are you using? The Aquamax ?? which style? 

Salmonid


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Does ATAC stalk Wipers?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, they should have them. give them a call or email.

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Salmonoid, I haven't started feeding yet but I've been on Aquamax grower 400 and Aquamax largemouth for a few years. The 400 and largemouth formulas are 45% protein vs. the 32% for the GFC. When temps rise into the 60s I feed twice a day on the 400 via the feeder and I hand feed the AMLM once per day. The hybrid stripers, big channels, largemouth and smallmouth will eat both but the bigger ones like the 3/4" LM pellets. The Aquamax feeds are really dark, oily, and smell fishy...just seems a lot richer than the GFC. By protein% cost per pound they work out to the same price.

Willy, I fished a lake on Manitoulin Island and we had some 100+ bass days. Killed them on wacky rigged Senkos (which got pretty expensive BTW). Had several per day over 4lbs...simply amazing. It ruined one of my fishing buddies as he won't even bother fishing in Ohio anymore. The lake is known for perch but we couldn't catch one all week.

Rod Hawg, fish farms list them as Hybrid Striped Bass. Most seem to get them in the Spring. Best to stock when the water is cool.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice catch! Right about wiper! Best fighting fish for size around. Bet the kids love the pond to!


----------

